# How to use Wi-fi on Samsung sgha256 ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How do I use wi-fi for Samsung sgha256 without using the sim card ?

Is there some hactivating program to do this ?

If so, what does one use and any instructions how to ?

Also I wish to install side loading apps (apk ext. files) into the phone.

Any instructions how to do this ?

Thanks


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

To use WiFi, go into settings and turn it on. From there connect it to your WiFi network. No SIM card is needed for this operation and no activation.

SideLoading can be done easily. Just a quick search brought me this:

Sideload Android apps all you want with the Sideload Wonder Machine | Android Central


----------

